# Rhinestone Template Material in Houston



## jgraffixx (May 13, 2011)

Is there anywhere in Houston, TX that I can either get an inexpensive Rhinestone template made or purchase Rhinestone template material for my vinyl cutter?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you looking for Hartco material or Sticky Flock? No one in Houston sells Sticky Flock. If you are looking for Hartco, you can find it at Reece Supply.


----------



## tsmitte (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm looking for Sticky Flock. I noticed this is an old post. Is there still no place to get sticky flock in Houston Help


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

you can order it here. there not in texas but they ship.
Sticky Flock - Rhinestone Stencil Material


----------

